# Leather Jackets for the petite girls?



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey all! So I'm really wanting a hot leather jacket, but am having THE hardest time finding one a) my size and b)a modern style

I'm very petite (size 2 and about 5'1") and most leather places don't go smaller than a 4. And the ones that do, are all outdated styles. I would LOVE to have one that fits like a glove, and is up to date! Anyone know ANYWHERE I could find a great, fitting leather jacket?


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL I've been on the search for one for almost a year now.. but nothing.. I'm not petite, but I wear small sizes and all the ones I've found all look super bulky on me.. You can try the victorias secret website, they sometimes have some cute jackets.


----------

